# Sundadanio Rasbora



## tao (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm trying to find more info on Sundadanio axelrodi or Rasbora axelrodi or whatever their name is. Has anyone had any experience with them? I keep hearing about a high mortality rate. 

Also, can anyone point me in a direction to find some online? I haven't been able to find any for cheaper than $70 for 6.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Axelrod's rasbora isn't a very hard species to keep so far. Picked up 6 of them at an auction about 2 weeks ago and haven't experienced a single loss yet. They're in a very low maintenance tank also. Just a planted nano tank that's filtered by a red sea nano filter in the back and lighted with 2x9W PC. They're fed daily with some New Life Spectrum pellets, which has to be crushed since their mouths are too small to eat the entire pellet. 


















Male









Female


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, those are some great looking fish!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Anubias Design sometimes carries them. They're not a store per say...just a guy with a side business. Search 'Anubias Design' under yahoo groups and you can view his current stocklist.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

I've had 7 of them for a year or so now. They've done fine in my 50g planted tank running EI. All of the research I did told me they were sensitive fish, but have not seen this.

BTW, the common name is Neon Rasbora. While you may see some referred to as 'green' or 'blue' it doesn't matter. Mine change colors all the time.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I ordered some from franksaquarium.com. They didn't make it when he recieved them. So I was thinking about getting Microrasbora nana instead,










Doctor foster's and smith has them listed on there website,
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1080

I've sent them an email, because it looks like they only have the "red" phase in stock.

Sundadanio axelrodi ”Blue Neon”
ƒXƒ“ƒ_ƒ_ƒjƒI�@ƒAƒNƒZƒ‹ƒ�ƒfƒB�@ƒlƒIƒ“ƒuƒ‹�[

Sundadanio axelrodi "Red"
ƒ‰ƒXƒ{ƒ‰�@ƒAƒNƒZƒ‹ƒ�ƒfƒB�@ƒŒƒbƒh


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but are these fish hyper? I remember seeing them at a store and they were really really active.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I keep them in a 20L. I have six blue & four red. I don't find them 'hyper',I love them. I like the blue better than the red.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i have 25 of the green and 30 of the blue in a 30breeder with other fish, they are not hyper, but they do move around. blues are much nicer than the greens.


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

Ah, good to know! Would you guys consider them faster movers than Cardinal tetras, or is there any fish you could compare it to in terms of the frequency of its movement?


----------

